# Left over ham.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

A quick post. Time to get rid of the x-mas ham, country or city. Cut all you can off the bone. Slice anything that will make a biscuit. Keep the bone and fatter chunks for the bean pot. Dice the lean for piazzas and pot pies. Ah, da bone. Make sure you got a bag of beans handy. For a different look at the spread, be it mayo, mustard, salad dressing, try one we've used for years. Simple mustard, brown sugar, dash of wostershire, splash of soy sauce. make a thick paste. Spread on biscuit rolls and slap in the oven til heated. Not new, but never goes outta style.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

